# Why Is It That....



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

....you dont allow long term, well known and respected forum members to have any form of chat in the for sale section, but if some numpty joins the forum, does 1 post for the sake of free advertising and making themselves money thats perfectly ok?!?

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=130849

This isnt ebay!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Thinking about re-introducing the minimum User posts again to remove this.

Jae


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> Thinking about re-introducing the minimum User posts again to remove this.
> 
> Jae


Jae, that is pointless - a person will just post random crap through the site to get their count up.

Personally I don't see an issue with the no' plate post. If nobody is interested then they won't buy and the post will drop of the page. It's TT related and fairly reasonably priced. Why does it make him a numpty?!?

Adam the 'no chat' rule has worked brilliantly and the For Sale section is now as clean and usable as ever. No pointless "good luck with the sale" posts that bumps users posts (sending others further down the page), and no 'chat' either which gives people a fair crack of a sale and stops topics being dragged off the sale or arguments breaking out. The 'no chat' rule will not be dropped, that's for sure. Out of the hundreds of users only 2 or 3 people moaned about the 'no chat' rule and that was because they were the people who liked to chat! Everybody else has just accepted it because they have seen that it works.

IMO you're just moaning/picking for the sake of it Adam (again!), why do I have to repeat the reason to you over and over again!?! :?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> IMO you're just moaning/picking for the sake of it Adam (again!), why do I have to repeat the reason to you over and over again!?! :?


Sorry Kevin, maybe I shouldnt have mentioned the no chat rule as tbh, I do see the point in it and it does improve the forum.... but I dont think I am kicking up for nothing... Do you think its right that people join up the forum simply to advertise for free?

IMO every new member should have to post first in the newbie section to introduce themselves before they can post anywhere else, or at least have a minimum post count.

Most 'traders' cant be bothered to raise their post count to advertise so they'll go on ebay with any luck.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

you should have to be a member for a certain while...say 1 month or more and a post count of 50 or something so people are fimilar with you, before you start exchanging £900


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Whilst we accept the sentiment behind the 'minimum post' thing, it's a lot harder to put into practice. We used to have a minimum post rule, however people just posted random things elsewhere throughout the site. You may think that they won't bother, but trust me they do.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Why do certain members f and blind on a post where you were active get away with a warning, when you and yours delete/censor posts when us established members get our posts locked?
yours enquiringley
jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

southTT said:


> Why do certain members f and blind on a post where you were active get away with a warning, when you and yours delete/censor posts when us established members get our posts locked?
> yours enquiringley
> jon


I've actually just been looking at the posts you are referring to, so you enquiry hasn't gone unnoticed.

Nick


----------

